# Looking for Sheepadoodle breeders



## Heavy (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello - We are hoping to find a sheepadoodle puppy for our family. Does anybody know of a breeder?

Thanks


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

As with most crossbreeds, you're unlikely to find an ethical breeder of these.

Can I ask why a ''sheepadoodle"?
Poodle is often used to jump in on potentially false hypoallergenic/non shedding claims, but since OES aren't heavy shedders anyways, what's the point? Both are intelligent and reasonably biddable, both need frequent grooming, both share similar health issues. 
Finding a well bred puppies of either breed makes more sense IMO


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Heavy said:


> Hello - We are hoping to find a sheepadoodle puppy for our family. Does anybody know of a breeder?
> 
> Thanks


What's a sheepadoodle? And what is it about a sheepadoodle that you are looking for in a dog?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Standard poodle/Old English sheepdog? Never heard of it to be honest.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

I had visions of a sheep being crossed with a poodle 

Very glad to hear that that isn't the case.

J


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2019)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I had visions of a sheep being crossed with a poodle
> 
> Very glad to hear that that isn't the case.
> 
> J


Me too. Please say we're not breeding sheep with dogs now.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Me too, I suppose if you crossed a sheep with a poodle you would be guaranteed a thick woolly coat. Problem is sheep wool is full of lanolin and poodle wool is free of it so you could end up with a very greasy poodle.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> Me too, I suppose if you crossed a sheep with a poodle you would be guaranteed a thick woolly coat. Problem is sheep wool is full of lanolin and poodle wool is free of it so you could end up with a very greasy poodle.


Which, depending on the breed of sheep, would either shed everywhere in the spring or need annual shearing


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jamesgoeswalkies said:


> I had visions of a sheep being crossed with a poodle


Me too - and visions of lambs gambolling around and bleating excitedly when you go to view them!!


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Siskin said:


> Which, depending on the breed of sheep, would either shed everywhere in the spring or need annual shearing


if it was sheared it would turn into a goatadoodle - according to my daughter when she was about 5 and watched the sheep going in the shed to be sheared and coming out the door as goats.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz said:


> if it was sheared it would turn into a goatadoodle - according to my daughter when she was about 5 and watched the sheep going in the shed to be sheared and coming out the door as goats.


Could be in the money here, dog,sheep and goat all in one package


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Siskin said:


> Could be in the money here, dog,sheep and goat all in one package


Perhaps this would be a type of sheep that herds itself


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Blitz said:


> if it was sheared it would turn into a goatadoodle - according to my daughter when she was about 5 and watched the sheep going in the shed to be sheared and coming out the door as goats.





Siskin said:


> Could be in the money here, dog,sheep and goat all in one package





Sairy said:


> Perhaps this would be a type of sheep that herds itself


:Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Save your breath peeps - OP’s not been back


----------

